# McClain trailers from Academy Sports?



## shemstreet (Jun 10, 2014)

Academy sells two jon boat trailers made by McClain. Has anyone over bought one, or had a chance to really look them over? Seems like the heavy duty one plus an Alumacraft 1436 from there would make a nice starter package


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 10, 2014)

We do a lot of business with McClain trailers. They always seem top notch. My guess is its a pretty good deal if the price is right.


----------

